# Naaasty grain pit



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pumped out the pit below the grain mixing/grinding machine at a mill in southern OK. First we jetted it into a nice consistency, imagine runny fetid 16 month old cream of wheat, and then we pumped it out. 

Took about 8 hrs total 6.5 -7 was in the pit, the rest was filling the jetter up. 

Before, from above.














We rigged a spray nozzel to shoot back up the pump hose, it ended up 
creating to much suction and just pulling the water and not the "pulp".


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

*Part du*

It was just under crotch level at the start at least for me :laughing:, the guy helping was a little shorter. The guy paying was a little pissy because it cost twice as much as last time(I did warn him when he called). He told me he was going to ride his guys to clean it weekly. I sure hope he does. 

Stuff is so rank I tossed a pair of rubber boots and everything I wore in. Last year every thing that was leather went in the garbage so I know the deal this time.

During the nasty ordeal.















After.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

But the guy in the pictures looks pretty happy dealing with the stench, except in one picture, where he's flipping the camera the bird.......:laughing:.... I think by that pic, he was feeling more used, abused and mocked....:jester:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Add a bit of sugar and hops...BEER!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Add a bit of sugar and hops...BEER!


We use to have a bakery up here that used the spent grain from a boutique brewery to make its bread -- That was some really good bread.


----------

